# اسئلة عن الصوم



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

اسئلة عن الصوم ​​سؤال1: أذكر مثالاً لصوم لم يكن صوماً فردياً وإنما صام فيه الشعب كله. 


الإجابة: صام الشعب كله ايام استير الملكة {سفر أستير }
صام الشعب كله في نينوي{ يون3}. 




سؤال2 : اذكر آية عن صوم الآباء الرسل ؟؟ 


الإجابة: قيل " ستأتي أيام حين يؤرفع عنهم العريس، حينئذ يصومون "

{مت15:9}. 



سؤال 3: اذكر آية عن الطعام النباتي داخل الجنة، وآية أخري عن الطعام النباتي خارج الجنة. 


الإجابة: الطعام النباتي داخل الجنة {تك29:1}. وعن الطعام النباتي خارج الجنة قال الرب لآدم " وتأكل عشب الأرض "{تك18:3}. 



سؤال 4: وآية عن الطعام النباتي في برية سيناء. 


الإجابة: كان المن هو الطعام النباتي في برية سيناء 
{خر31:16}. 



سؤال 5: من هو النبي الذي من صومه لم يأكل لحماً ولا طعاماً شهياً. 

الإجابة: دانيال النبي في صومه لم يأكل لحماً ولا طعاماً شهياً 
{دا3:10}. 


سؤال 6: اذكر مثالاً للصوم مع التذلل. 


الإجابة: الصوم مع التذلل،يظهر في الصوم الذي دعا إليه يوئيل النبي
 {يوئيل 2: 12، 13}. 



سؤال 7: اذكر مثالاً للصوم في مواعيد ثابتة. 


الإجابة: من جهة المواعيد الثابتة للصوم حدد سفر زكريا النبي صوم الشهر الرابع، وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع، وصوم العاشر 
{زك19:8}. 
​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كثير على المعلومات القيمة
 الله يباركك اخي ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى للمعلومات المهمة والمفيدة
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا كثير على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> 
> الله يباركك اخي ​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا أنجيلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى للمعلومات المهمة والمفيدة​*
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعب محبتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مونيكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2011)

أسئله وأجابات مفيده جدا
شكرا أخى الحبيب
سلام يسوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

